# Sea Hares?



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*Probably not the right forum, but does anyone own them and your thoughts on putting a couple in reef tank?*


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

never a "couple" as they will starve in no time. 1 would be alright in a larger tank but may have to be passed on to another reefer in short time so it has plenty to graze on.


----------

